# Mantis Tiller - repaired everything, what's next?



## Matthew Kaufman (Jun 9, 2016)

Have an older Mantis 2-stroke tiller. Ran fine last fall, went to start it this spring, didn't work. Wouldn't even start on starting fluid.

Fuel wasn't flowing properly through the primer assembly, so replaced that.

Carb was suspect, so replaced that, along with the fuel filter and lines.

Replaced the spark plug, because the old one didn't look so great.

Still wouldn't start, even on starting fluid, so to check for low compression I poured a bit of oil into the sparkplug hole and with that it would start and run for a few seconds on starting fluid, then quit.

Pulled the cylinder head off, found a cracked piston ring and the other one didn't look great. So I replaced both piston rings and the head gasket. Cylinder bore looked really smooth and clean, so no issues there.

Put it all back together, didn't start up right away, but I was able to start it on starting fluid and run it for almost a minute at half-throttle. Then it quit and I haven't been able to start it again.

What could possibly be left to fix?


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Puzzling to say the least, as it ran last year. What is the compression it's producing? That is critical.


----------



## Matthew Kaufman (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't have a gauge, but it seems strong... and I can run the thing for several minutes on bursts of starting fluid... so now it has to be a fuel metering issue, though the port from the crankcase to the fuel pump is clear and working and the carb is new.


----------

